# Looking for furry comic



## Vitek (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm looking for a good furry comic to read. I'm looking for something with action, some comedy is alright. No yiff though, or at least not a lot. I get enough of that from Concession. Any suggestions?


----------



## Smelge (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh my god. Why is it whenever someone asks for a good furry comic, everyone always says "Concession"?

This is conclusive proof that furries have no taste at all.


----------



## Vitek (Dec 10, 2010)

Just cause I looked at it doesn't mean I think its the greatest comic ever. Its just the only one I have seen and liked thus far. I don't know of any others besides that, Two Kinds which I didn't like, and a select others that I forget, but didn't like either. I thought it was funny because I could relate to a few characters, that was it. Doesn't mean I have bad taste, it just means I have different taste and find different things funny. If you have no suggestions at least don't insult stuff over my topic. Speaking of which are there any furry video games at all? (Besides the Khajiit in Oblivion and the cat-people in FF online, perfect world doesn't count either)


----------



## Folflet (Dec 10, 2010)

It's faf, we are an insult.


----------



## Jett (Dec 11, 2010)

Vitek said:


> I'm looking for a good furry comic to read. I'm looking for something with action, some comedy is alright. No yiff though, or at least not a lot. I get enough of that from Concession. Any suggestions?



Have you read Grandville or Blacksad?


*
*


----------



## Vitek (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll be sure to check those out, thank you.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 11, 2010)

Housepets is a good PG comic.

http://www.housepetscomic.com/2010/12/10/signers-remorse/


----------



## Ames (Dec 12, 2010)

Try Lackadaisy.



Meadow said:


> Housepets is a good PG comic.
> 
> http://www.housepetscomic.com/2010/12/10/signers-remorse/


 
Housepets is pretty cool too.

But I've seen so many pornedit strips of Housepets that I can never read it with innocence again.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 12, 2010)

Lackadaisy is awesome. too bad it doesn't regularly update.


----------



## Vitek (Dec 12, 2010)

Housepets was good, the others are comics that I'll have to actually buy to get them, so I'll see if I can take a look at Morphicon when it comes around. Always looking for more comics. Lackadaisy just wasn't my taste.


----------



## Asswings (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm pretty partial to this guy's right now: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4760559/ It's only 20 pages, though. But so far it's one of the better furry comics I've read. I usually can't pay attention to them past like 5 pages in before I slam my head on the desk in disgust.

As for non-furry webcomics, you can NEVER go wrong with www.mspaintadventures.com
ever. Homestuck is best webcomic, hands down. If you don't agree you probably just haven't read all the way to the end yet.


----------



## cherylfoster (Jan 8, 2011)

I saw a page on this online comic furry and immediately want to read more ... But the site has not indicated on the website of wine! It is a scene with a gay and Dalmatian Husky Get It On.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 8, 2011)

My comic


----------



## traitos (Jan 9, 2011)

Vitek said:


> I'm looking for a good furry comic to read. I'm looking for something with action, some comedy is alright. No yiff though, or at least not a lot. I get enough of that from Concession. Any suggestions?



well some online comics I've been reading are, Twokinds, Bitter Sweet Candy Bowl, Las Lindas, Peter is the wolf (General version), Catenamanor.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 9, 2011)

i dont know if it really counts as a furry comic but theres this comic called Delta Bravo Sierra.

this is one of my favorite pages:
http://www.deltabravosierra.us/2010/07/29/07292010/

just read through a couple pages and decide for yourself


----------



## Monster. (Jan 9, 2011)

Suicide for Hire. It's actually pretty fucking hilarious. Just search it on google.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jan 10, 2011)

For Action comics, the closest things that come to mind are Exterminatus Now, Wrongside: Beginning and The Draconia Chronicles. The first one is more gag orientated than the latter two.


----------



## Cheruphim_Dog (Jan 23, 2011)

Pompfiction is a beautiful Greaser webcomic that could be considered furry. I love it to pieces!
http://pompfiction.com/
 As many have mentioned, so is Blacksad and Lackadaisy. 

There's also another one called One Question. It's a really good fantasy-oriented comic. It's not really 'furry' but it does have a character in it that is a cat-boy.
http://onequestioncomic.com/index.php

And DreamKeepers is another good furry comic as well.
http://www.dreamkeeperscomic.com/

Hope this helps!


----------



## DocFGeek (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm kind of partial to The Whiteboard. Kind of a small demographic of readers though (furries who play paintball). I like how furries in the comic are just everyday as the "everyman" (as the writer calls the non-furry characters), but they can still make fun of the fact that they're fuzzy. I guess you could say they lampshade that fact.

Another comic I found from FA; Cheap Thrills, from FA's own vivasectionbob. Really good slice-of-life drama, and has already shown a lot of promise for the future from some of the ideas the writer/artist has shown.


----------



## TiberiusRay (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a few suggestions.
Lackadaisy is of course a great one.
furthia high is decent, though it gets cliched at times
there's one that I think deserves some more attention. Harkovast is a fantasy/furry webcomic on drunk duck. I like the world that it takes place in, and many of the characters are fun to read. I highly suggest you check it out.
Also there's no yiff in any of the comics I mentioned


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 15, 2011)

Damn Necromancers...
I use the powers of the Holy light to lock this thread. :V


----------

